# ACCONtrol jetzt als Version 1.2.2 verfügbar



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

wir bedanken uns für die Ihre Anregungen bezüglich 
ACCONtrol-S7. Die neuen Features bzw. Verbesserungen 
von *ACCONtrol 1.2.2*:

Die Rückfrage zum Speichern einer Arbeitsplatzanordnung 
erfolgt nun nicht mehr, wenn keine relevante Änderung 
vorgenommen wurde.
Die Rückfrage zum Speichern einer Arbeitsplatzanordnung
ist nun abschaltbar.
Die Rückfrage zum Speichern einer Variablenliste ist nun 
abschaltbar.
Die Laufzeit der Demoversion wieder auf 15 Minuten gesetzt, 
in der Version 1.2.0 lief eine Demoversion nur 5 Minuten.
Mehrfachaufrufe des ACCONtrol S7 Control Center führten 
teilweise zu Problemen und sind nun nicht mehr möglich. 
Wird versucht das Control Center zu starten, wenn es schon 
läuft, so wird nun nur das Programmfenster aktiviert und ggf. 
in den Vordergrund geholt.
Die Funktion Anwenderbausteine löschen setzt die Basis-
CPU-Konfiguration (Zyklusüberwachungszeit, Mindestzykluszeit,
Taktmerker) jetzt nicht mehr auf die Standardwerte.
ACCONtrol S7 ist im Gegensatz zur S7-PLCSIM ein echtes 
S7-Laufzeitsystem und ermöglicht Ihnen damit den optimalen 
Test Ihrer *S7-Programme*, Ihrer *OPC-Anbindung*, 
Ihrer *BuB-Geräte*, Ihrer *Visualisierung*, 
Ihrer *Rezepturverwaltung* und dergleichen mehr.

*Testen* Sie selbst, wie auch Sie mit ACCONtrol S7 Zeit, 
Geld und Platz sparen können.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

ihr könntet doch die Fragen und Antwort der unteren Beiträge zur Simulation hier zusammenfassen, so daß alles übersichtlich in einem Beitrag steht


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ihr könntet doch die Fragen und Antwort der unteren Beiträge zur Simulation hier zusammenfassen, so daß alles übersichtlich in einem Beitrag steht




Hallo, 

dann steht alles doppelt da, ist ja nicht so der Sinn des 
Forums.

Aber die Links auf die älteren Beiträge zum selben Thema 
kann ich mal geben:

Siemens-kompatible S7-Simulation mit neuen Features

Demo jetzt verfügbar: Neue S7-Simulation und S7-Software-SPS

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
welche Profibuss Karten oder Verbindungen werden unterstützt :?: oder kann man mit dem Siemensprogrammiergerät und ACCONtrol z.B. am OP 17 simulieren :?: oder welche Möglichkeiten gibt es da :?:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Januar 2006)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> welche Profibuss Karten oder Verbindungen werden unterstützt :?: oder kann man mit dem Siemensprogrammiergerät und ACCONtrol z.B. am OP 17 simulieren :?: oder welche Möglichkeiten gibt es da :?:


Als Profibuskarten werden für DP in erster Fassung die Karten der Fa. Hilscher unterstützt. Karten der Fa. Softing sind in Vorbereitung. Weitere Verbindungen sind auch über TCP/IP möglich. Momentan in Arbeit ist der Zugriff über die PB-Karten auf die SPS, d.h. die Möglichkeit mit einem normalen PG bzw. OP/TP/MP mit Profibus-Schnittstelle auf ACCONtrol zuzugreifen. In diesem Zuge wird auch der "Virtuelle PC-Adapter" fertiggestellt. Damit können dann alle Geräte, die dieses Protokoll beherrschen mit einem normalen Nullmodemkabel mit ACCONtrol kommunizieren. Für Software, die auf dem selben PC läuft wird ein virtueller COM-Port unterstützt. Ein Nullmodemkabel als Affenschaukel ist dann auch nicht mehr notwendig.


----------



## Lazarus™ (22 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich wünschte mir für die 1.2.3er vertikale Bits mit Symbolikdarstellung, so wie bei PlcSim...  Ist das machbar ???


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 März 2006)

Lazarus™ schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich wünschte mir für die 1.2.3er vertikale Bits mit Symbolikdarstellung, so wie bei PlcSim...  Ist das machbar ???


Habe es an die zuständigen Entwickler weitergegeben. Ich denke das wird was . Ob es allerdings für die bereits für die nächste Version schon reicht kann ich nicht versprechen.


----------



## Lazarus™ (4 März 2006)

Na da freut man sich doch schon auf die nächsten Releases...

Dankeee


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 März 2006)

Hallo,
wie weit ist denn jetzt die Unterstützung der Perepherie schon vorangeschritten??


----------



## Ralle22 (26 April 2007)

*Aufbau einer Simulation für PCS7*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe schonmal ein bisschen mit der ACONTROL "herumgespielt, hätte aber jetzt mal ne Frage zur Kommunikation über TCP-IP.
Ich würde gerne nen Testsystem für die Simulation einer realen PCS7 Anlage aufbauen. 
Dabei soll mindestens eine Steuerung auf der Engineering Station laufen. 
Dann sollen WinCC Server (eventuell redundant) und PCS7 Clients, die auf einem anderen Rechner laufen (über virtuelle Maschinen),  über TCP-IP auf die Steuerung zugreifen und die visualisierung übernehmen. Als krönender Abschluss wäre es toll, wenn ein Batch Server die Rezeptverwaltung übernehmen könnte. 
Wäre dieser Ansatz mit ACCONTROL möglich oder denkbar? 

Über eine Antwort wrde ich mich freuen.

MfG,
Ralph Raue!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 April 2007)

Hallo,

@lorenz
Leider habe ich die Frage erst jetzt gesehen ,
sorry, Antwort kommt noch.

@ralle22
Gebe ich an unsere Technik weiter, Antwort kann aber
bis Montag dauern. 

Vorab: Wieviele TCP/IP-Teilnehmer sollen den gleichzeitig 
mit ACCONtrol kommunizieren?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Ralle22 (27 April 2007)

Ich denke mal es werden so gegen 5 Rechner werden. Wäre sehr interessant, wenn das klappen würde.

Gruss,

Ralph Raue!


----------



## Ralle22 (4 Mai 2007)

Hallo Herr Bäurle,

haben sie schon etwas bei Ihrer Technik erreicht? Wir wären nämlich sehr interessiert daran, dass so etwas klappen würde. Dann könnten wir jedenfalls viel besser vortesten, als das mit PLCSIM jemals möglich wäre 

Schöne Grüsse und ein schönes Wochenende schonmal,

Ralph Raue!


----------



## monty_burns_007 (31 Mai 2007)

*OP kopplung über MPI mit den Accontrol*



Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Als Profibuskarten werden für DP in erster Fassung die Karten der Fa. Hilscher unterstützt. Karten der Fa. Softing sind in Vorbereitung. Weitere Verbindungen sind auch über TCP/IP möglich. Momentan in Arbeit ist der Zugriff über die PB-Karten auf die SPS, d.h. die Möglichkeit mit einem normalen PG bzw. OP/TP/MP mit Profibus-Schnittstelle auf ACCONtrol zuzugreifen. In diesem Zuge wird auch der "Virtuelle PC-Adapter" fertiggestellt. Damit können dann alle Geräte, die dieses Protokoll beherrschen mit einem normalen Nullmodemkabel mit ACCONtrol kommunizieren. Für Software, die auf dem selben PC läuft wird ein virtueller COM-Port unterstützt. Ein Nullmodemkabel als Affenschaukel ist dann auch nicht mehr notwendig.



Rainer,

Was ist den Status jetzt für eine Verbindung zwischen zb. ein OP7 (MPI) oder ein TPxxx (MPI) mit einen Accontrol (PC mit serial MPI adapter oder zb. CP5511 PCMCIA MPI/DP).

Ist diese option schon aktif und da in die aktuelle Version (zb. die bei Deltalogic als demo zu saugen ist ?)

So ja, wo stelle ich ein das zb. den CP5511 oder einen serial MPI adapter muss arbeiten für Accontrol MPI softPLC port ?

monty


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Juni 2007)

monty_burns_007 schrieb:


> Rainer,
> 
> Was ist den Status jetzt für eine Verbindung zwischen zb. ein OP7 (MPI) oder ein TPxxx (MPI) mit einen Accontrol (PC mit serial MPI adapter oder zb. CP5511 PCMCIA MPI/DP).
> 
> ...


Hallo Monty,
ist momentan etwas zurückgestellt. Wir müssen erst die rechtlichen Schritte gegen einen Raubkopierer von ACCONtrol abschließen. Danach werden wir sehen, wann was fertig wird.


----------



## agro (13 Juni 2007)

*ACCONtrol V1.2.2 verfügbar?? Wo???*

Hallo Herr Bäuerle,

die Version unter dem Link ist immer noch die alte!!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Juni 2007)

agro schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Bäuerle,
> 
> die Version unter dem Link ist immer noch die alte!!



Hallo,

die aktuelles Version ist die 1.2.14 vom 30.10.06.

Dass 1.2.*14* höher ist als 1.2.*2* sieht man 
leider erst beim zweiten Hinschauen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## monty_burns_007 (4 Juli 2007)

*1.2.18 von 2007-06-19 ?*

Hi Gerhard,

was ist das Unterschied zwischen 1.2.14 und die neue 1.2.18 von 
Stand 2007-06-19 ? 

Ist da ein History list oder etwas ?

Grüße


deltalogic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die aktuelles Version ist die 1.2.14 vom 30.10.06.
> 
> ...


----------

